# Shoe Trends 2011



## rupika (Jan 12, 2011)

Spring 2011 has ushered with it a lot of new trends and platforms are definitely one of them. The platform shoe trend becomes important in wake of the popularity of the flared jeans and pant trend. Here see the platforms from the spring 2011 shoe collections of Chanel, Michael Kors, Fendi and more....


----------



## falloutmk (Jan 30, 2011)

Both are nice shoe selections. I would wear the bottom pair more.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ehh... I am really not a fan of platforms. I think they look... tacky. :/ Not a Kayleigh shoe! LOL


----------



## Vivicarana (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't quite care for the platforms either.  I work at DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse) and we still have yet to get any platforms, except for this one overly glittery one looks like it belongs in Baby Spice's closet. (in other words, back in the 90s).  The big thing, like last year as of now are nude and natural colors as well as gladiator sandals are coming back full swing.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I like the first one although I'm not a huge fan of platforms. I featured this on the home page.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't like platforms either, mainly because they'd make me 6'4" lol!! If I had to choose I'd prefer the black Chanels!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont like platforms like those at all. now give me a platform pump, and were in business.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope. Not for me either.


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't care for platforms either, though I am thinking of getting one pair...


----------

